# Fire Smoking



## dysartsmoker (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi all: I have a 4x4x8 smoke house that I use to smoke homemade sausage in. It has a fire pit in the bottom and a 3" pipe with a fan for draft. The fire is rite inside the smoke house does any one else use something like this??????????????. It was built by my father inlaw. We have smoked 1000's of lbs. of sausage in it.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 16, 2007)

My grandpa in North Carolina had a set up like that when he was alive......it has been out of commission for years, but I can clearly remember the taste of the ham and sausage that came out of there.  Seems like not a lot of people do it that way anymore.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm thinking of keeping the fire pit inside and trying to use a fire box outside and heating with propane or electric. any ideas?????


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 16, 2007)

Why are you looking to change it?


----------



## walking dude (Nov 16, 2007)

i hate to say this......but.......i DO agree with FBJ.......crap

why fix summin that aint broken..........


d88de


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't sweat it, we have fun over here on the dark side.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Nov 16, 2007)

I have trouble maintaining a consent temp. It works great for my sausage but when I try to do chickens or turkeys the temp is to high. I guess what I'm trying to say is I would like to turn it into a combo smoker!!!! Any ideas


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 16, 2007)

OK.  I am with you.   I am not sure I that I could recommend much since I have no experience in building something like taht, but I know some folks on here have a smoke house with a firebox/pit off to the side.  I have some ideas on what I would try, but best that I keep them to myself since they are just thoughts and theories and nothing that I would necessarily recommend taking action on.

You want to do something like this link, right?  http://www.ag.ndsu.nodak.edu/abeng/plans/5695.pdf


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Dysartsmoker!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to have you aboard!...You're gonna love it here!...
.

Check out *This Thread*...You might find some useful ideas there!... 

Hope it'll help!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Until later...


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Glad you could join us.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks Fatback I have seen that plan before I thunk I will give it a try I'll let you know how I make out. Any other ideas please share.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 16, 2007)

Give this thread a little time.   There are some folks out there that will chime in and get you on the right track that know much more about it than I do.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 16, 2007)

yeah........cowgirl for one...........


d88de


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm working on a cold smoker It's 7' tall x 4' wide x about 3' deep....fire box is 6' from the actual smoking chamber. 
I'll see if I can round up some pictures.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, I found a picture of it without the pipe and fire box attached...
I'll keep looking. lol

Edited to add....this is a cold smoker only set up...for cured meats.
When I want to hot smoke, I use my horizontal wood burner.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 16, 2007)

This is a dry run picture...it's not up to date.







Thanks to bbqbubba's help, I have the bottom finished and coated with mortar. I am still working on the firebox and pipe.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 16, 2007)

coegurl..........what temps do you think you can achieve with this setup........just cold smoke?


hehehe........i spelt yur name wrong on purpose


d88de


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 16, 2007)

LOL! Dood,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




This will be for cold smoking only...from 70 to 100 degrees.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 16, 2007)

so i understand from some of your previous posts.......you can't use pine as part of the building structure to smoke in the 225-275 range?

d88de


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 16, 2007)

In my opinion, pine will leave a pitch taste if heated too hot.
I do not plan on using the smoker for anything that hot.
Though I have seen other folks use wooden pine sheds at the higher temperatures and they report no problems.


----------

